# MBTI: pseudoscience for people with low self-esteem



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Minx said:


> I heard INTJ™ // INTP™ are the smartest(s) of types.


Yes but INTP and INTJ also don't get sex and live in their mother's basements.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Oyashiro-Sama said:


> you know jimmy wales??founder of wikipedia?this is your opinion about the mbti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the "low self esteem" part from? It's nowhere in your link or post. 
Wanting to belong to something or identify with a group doesn't equal low self esteem.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yes but INTP and INTJ also don't get sex and live in their mother's basements.


That is why I suspect I could be a mistyped ENTJ™ -- the description(s) portray these types of anti-social asexual(s), and I am not. MBTI™ is ran by alien(s) + the government.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Minx said:


> That is why I suspect I could be a mistyped ENTJ™ -- the description(s) portray these types of anti-social asexual(s), and I am not.


No, I don't like you and I identify as this superior type which means you can't be that type too. You're more like an ESFP or something.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Nell said:


> Where did you get the "low self esteem" part from? It's nowhere in your link or post.
> Wanting to belong to something or identify with a group doesn't equal low self esteem.


INTP™ // INTJ™ induce superiority + narcissism. Noobs to typology™ would not care -- oldies are fighting for the INTP™ / INTJ™ title.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Minx said:


> INTP™ // INTJ™ induce superiority + narcissism. Noobs to typology™ would not care -- oldies are fighting for the INTP™ / INTJ™ title.


 :/ Superiority/Narcissism?

I'm doing it wrong then.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No, I don't like you and I identify as this superior type which means you can't be that type too. You're more like an ESFP or something.


Perhap(s) if severely wasted.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Nell said:


> :/ Superiority/Narcissism?
> 
> I'm doing it wrong then.


Typing INTP™ // INTJ™ makes (1) feel unique -- they are innately inferior (via) rarity; thus cognitive // confirmation bias makes one feel ''superior''. Even if *unaware*. That is how I know (X) individual is not really INTJ™. Why would someone be ''proud'' to be INTJ™ (?) INTJ™ is a disease - but a _special_ disease.

Like Enneagram 5w6™ - it is not even a personality; it is just a mental disorder (re: GAD // OCD), lol.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yes but INTP and INTJ also don't get sex and live in their mother's basements.


I resent that, sir, my home doesn't have a basement.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Nell said:


> I resent that, sir, my home doesn't have a basement.


This is one of those clever Ti answers. It is true because you don't own a home. It is your mother's.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Alright; I am done trolling™ this thread.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This is one of those clever Ti answers. It is true because you don't own a home. It is your mother's.


So basements are not a mandatory requirement for INTP/J?
I need some consistency if we're going to make this work.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Nell said:


> So basements are not a mandatory requirement for INTP/J?
> I need some consistency if we're going to make this work.


You've exhausted this past the point intended so I'll summarise in easy to understand terms: Yes, the MBTI can be used to boost one's ego but there are also negative stereotypes to each one as well that can just as easily make one feel bad.

And, no, that's not what I said and my point is consistent. If it is conditional of being INTx that you live in your mother's basement, and INTP retort is 'my house doesn't have a basement', both can hold true so long as INTP doesn't actually own a house... since they'd be living in their mothers (and thus not their) house and basement. But this is an irrelevant side track. 

Do you have autism?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You've exhausted this past the point intended so I'll summarise in easy to understand terms: Yes, the MBTI can be used to boost one's ego but there are also negative stereotypes to each one as well that can just as easily make one feel bad.
> 
> And, no, that's not what I said. If it is conditional of being INTx that you live in your mother's basement, and INTP retort is 'my house doesn't have a basement', both can hold true so long as INTP doesn't actually own a house... since they'd be living in their mothers (and thus not their) house. But this is an irrelevant side track.


What about potential candidates that have single fathers?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Nell said:


> What about potential candidates that have single fathers?


those aren't real people.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> those aren't real people.


Ok, so I'm guessing candidates with deceased parents cannot be INTP/J then?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Nell said:


> Ok, so I'm guessing candidates with deceased parents cannot be INTP/J then?


rules are rules


----------



## LiberNovus (May 28, 2016)

The Jungian personality types are meant as an exercise to facilitate deep therapy, they're not a frozen definition of who you are. I find the types helpful but it's not an end only the beginning of the lifelong process of Individuation. The MBTI was meant to have practical applications. It's just a ballpark figure, so to speak.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

Nell said:


> Where did you get the "low self esteem" part from? It's nowhere in your link or post.
> Wanting to belong to something or identify with a group doesn't equal low self esteem.


if you start to identify with fictional characters and base the vision of you that way it means you have a self-esteem problem.

OHH..I forgot me that you have the same type of personality that albert einstein, better not upset you,I want not be attacked by their equations.! (you see? can also use the MBTI to sarcasms, multipurpose!)


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Oyashiro-Sama said:


> if you start to identify with fictional characters and base the vision of you that way it means you have a self-esteem problem.


Or that you have an overactive imagination, and maybe need a hobby.



Oyashiro-Sama said:


> OHH..I forgot me that you have the same type of personality that albert einstein, better not upset you,I want not be attacked by their equations.! (you see? can also use the MBTI to sarcasms, multipurpose!)


. . . ?
Is this really called for?


----------

